# problématique (théorie)



## savaiano

MODERATOR NOTE: Several threads on this term have been merged into this single thread. 
NOTE DE LA MODÉRATION : Plusieurs fils traitant de ce terme sont fusionnés ici pour former ce fil.
-----------

I am looking for an english translation of this word in the context of a psychotherapy, for instance, "Toute la problematique de Steve etait de mener sa vie amoureuse a la quete de la meme femme." (sorry for the missing accents).

I know it would have to do with "troubles" or "symptoms," but just interested in the thoughts of this group.

thanks.


----------



## bleuclair

It's a bit difficult to explain in english but I try this:

"La problématique " is a range of questions about a particular field in philosophy ,sciences or politics
So it's dealing with the different sides of a problem or a theory.
In the text," problem "would have the same meaning but" promématique " insist on the fact that the problem was difficult and many aspect were to be considered 

BC


----------



## paz2

as a native english speaker, I'm not sure what "problematique" means in your context. However, I'm a psychology student, so I can tell you that many therapists refer to a patient's problems as their "presenting problems," which are what the patient complains about or talks about most as the things that need to change. also, we often call psychological problems "issues." 

"lifelong problems" seems to make sense. also, you could say something like "it all stemmed from..."


----------



## lamarmotte71

In your context, I would take it to mean : "All of the significant challenges of Steve were" .. "stemming from".... or you could even say "All of Steve's ongoing problems were"..

 par ex. "La problématique de la dette publique au Québec"

 In most cases it presents an ongoing challenge of some kind.


----------



## Nyina wa Wanjiru

I have it in a slightly different context: 'La problematique des bois sacres est devenue mondiale' - my possible translations:
'the issues relating to sacred forests have become of global concern'
'challenges facing the sacred forests have become of global concern'
'challenges facing the sacred forests have attracted global attention'

(this is to do with biodiversity conservation in west Africa'
comments would be welcome.


----------



## viera

One of TLF's definitions of "une problématique" is "un ensemble de problèmes".  I think "issues" would be a good translation in the "bois sacrés" example.


----------



## alisonp

You might even get away with simply "problems".


----------



## Kryshna

Hi there!

I have a hard time to translate a typical french key element in every essay/dissertation/thesis

In french, we always need to establish "une problematique" in every academic work. Usually, this "problematique" must be announced in the introduction. 

How do you translate this specific word in English? 

Problematic doesn't seem the proper word. Is issue better? Or does it exist a very specific word to translate "problematique"?

Your help would really be appreciated, 

thanks, 

Kryshna


----------



## watergirl

Je propose "thesis statement" -- 
si tu fais une recherche "google" sur la phrase, tu verras de quoi il s'agit.    (Attention:  Il se peut que cela colle uniquement pour les E.U....)


----------



## FannyR

What about "core question", or "core issue"?


----------



## Padraig

[…]

There is an English noun _problematic_ that, among other things, means "A thing that constitutes a problem or an area of difficulty in a particular field of study" [NSOED]. I have heard it used only in academic circles.


----------



## wildan1

In AE we usually call the focus of a research thesis/dissertation its _research question_ or_ research problem._

_problematic _is generally used in English as an adjective to associate the noun it modifies with a problem of some sort. _A problematic repair._

As others have stated, _an abstract_ (_un résumé_) has nothing to do with this, except that the research question is generally included in it.


----------



## prof_hg

Hi all!
In Social studies, we use the term "Key question" to formulate the French "_problématique"_. I hope this will help you!


----------



## cathie61

From my internet researches, (and yes "problématique" is a key word in French academic circles) "thesis statement" is the exact academic equivalent though "research question" or "research problem" may be more informal and equally valid.


----------



## wildan1

cathie61 said:


> From my internet researches, (and yes "problématique" is a key word in French academic circles) "thesis statement" is the exact academic equivalent though "research question" or "research problem" may be more informal and equally valid.


 
_Thesis statement _or_ thesis question_ would be equivalent if you were preparing a thesis (_thèse_)--original research work for completion of a PhD in BE; for a master's in AE. (_une thèse de doctorat_ = _doctoral dissertation_ in AE)

_Research question/problem_ are not less formal as terms; they just cover the concept more broadly than for an academic thesis.


----------



## Lake Geneva

This discussion dates back to 3 months ago but I came only now to find what you guys would suggest...
The other online dictionnary I love using, *Le Grand Dictionnaire Terminologique du Québec* gives problematics and I would tend to favour this last entry. An abstract is indeed something totally different, it's the core summary of a paper or a thesis.


----------



## Moon Palace

I think we should say 'a problem statement'. See here for one example, but there are many others on Google which are related to essay writing.


----------



## Lake Geneva

Actually, it just depends on the level and I ended up using key question in my translation because it was more relevant. It just depends what you dealing with:
- for a philosophical composition (in french _dissertation de philo_), problematics would be the right term.
What I was trying to find was related an international study masters thesis: you have to define a theoretical problem and confront it to a field experiment...But thanks for the quick reply!!!


----------



## cathie61

Sleepy said:


> I'm nearly positive that "thesis statement" is incorrect. A thesis statement is a sentence in your essay where you outline your arguments. A "problématique" is the sentence in which you outline the question to which you are responding to in your dissertation. I'm not sure if there is a direct translation. From what I've seen in France they ask for a "problematique" and elsewhere they ask for a "thesis statement", but they are NOT the same thing !! In fact, the "problematique" is part of a "thesis statement".


 
Then it seems "research problem" must be the best translation.


----------



## Lake Geneva

It's the core argument indeed and you are quite right, Sleepy! However research problem isn't satisfying either which is why for lack of a better term I used key question thus far...


----------



## wildan1

Lake Geneva said:


> It's the core argument indeed and you are quite right, Sleepy! However research problem isn't satisfying either which is why for lack of a better term I used key question thus far...


 
LG, your _key question_ is often a part of your _research problem/problématique_. 

For example, the RP may include describing the setting required for the question to make specific sense. The best RPs are formulated as questions, and then it all makes sense in one sentence...


----------



## languagesgeek

'problematic' rarely if ever works as the translation of 'problématique' - here are some possible solutions, that all depend on context obviously:

problem (area)
issue
question
challenge


----------



## playmo973

When teaching French methodology for the commentary, I refer either to the "line of argument"or the "key question".


----------



## wildan1

playmo973 said:


> When teaching French methodology for the commentary, I refer either to the "line of argument"or the "key question".


 
To me, playmo973, _a line of argument_ is used to respond to/explain a _key/problem question_. 

I don't see the two terms as synonyms...


----------



## tellect

"key question" and "core issue" seem to be the best possibilities


----------



## Lake Geneva

Indeed Telect, these are excellent attempts, yet a problematique encompasses a larger spectrum in its philosophical stand relative to a problem...thanks anyhow. I posted this question a while ago and am grateful to all those helping. I guess we need an english philosopher teaching in France;-)


----------



## wildan1

Lake Geneva said:


> these are excellent attempts, yet a problematique encompasses a larger spectrum in its philosophical stand relative to a problem...


Wikipedia suggests that the term has no direct English equivalent:




> *Problématique* is a French term denoting a concept somewhat similar to the English *research question*, but also including elements of definition and contextualization.


It goes on to say that English-speaking scholars sometimes use the French word to encompass this concept. 

Personally, I would suggest that if you use the term _problématique _in the context of an academic inquiry, you should probably provide the reader with a definition.


----------



## wildan1

I would  use only _*research* problem/question_ when dealing with a piece of academic work.

_*key *problem_ sounds more technical or analytical to me--it could refer to a management, technical or political issue or analysis, for example.

Back to all that _"problématique"_ implies in French that _research problem_ does not--I believe what we call _"stance"_ _(prise de position)_ is integrated into _problématique_ in a way that we mostly do separately in the English-speaking world.


----------



## Aquarelle087071

Purpose of dissertation


----------



## Ellea1

I agree with 'purpose of dissertation'
or keeping it simple 'introduction'


----------



## Yulissa2

Hello. I'm looking for its English equivalent in the context:
La *problématique* d’une surreprésentation démesurée des femmes autochtones dans les institutions d’enfermement a encouragé les chercheurs à dégager les proﬁls des femmes autochtones à partir de caractéristiques sociodémographiques et sociopénales, proﬁls qui identiﬁent un certain nombre d’indicateurs de spéciﬁcité.  

My try:
problem/perplexity


----------



## Lifeisacabaret

Most simple and natural would be to use "the issue"


----------



## helpea

I agree, "the issue" or you could say "the problem of."


----------



## PPP

research question is an excellent choice-- the perfect choice in the academic context of talking about a social science (or other) dissertation.


----------



## aiammaia

PPP said:


> research question is an excellent choice-- the perfect choice in the academic context of talking about a social science (or other) dissertation.



Problematiser is something you do in French essay writing which you don't in English. (Western. Whichever.) It's where you define all the parts of your question (so far, so similar - "what is 'the population'?") but you don't just define it, you have to analyse it for all the possible meanings. So not "the population means those individuals normally resident in London" but "population could mean (all the options etc)". That's technically what it means. Sounds like people don't hardcore do this, outside of philosophy essays i guess. It's part of the difference in approach, like they have vivas for nearly all exams - italy even more so.


----------



## aiammaia

just read it's actually 'how you pose the questions' 'analysing a subject so that you can find out the problems'. I think in English language research, you'd put that under 'defining the research question' 'outlining the problem' not in a separate section


----------

